# Back injury on chicken 🐓



## Chiknoodle (Aug 21, 2021)

So, yesterday evening my youngest barred rock hen, Hazel, had this weird place on her back. It was a hole with brown stuff in it. I do know that she is going broody.   Is it from my roo? Is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 21, 2021)

Looks like it may have started with roo and multiple services made it worse.  Dust bathing will fill it with stuff.  I'd gently wash it out and add some bluecote...keep them separatefor a while....pen him if only a few hens...let them have a rest.  May want to check his spurs for a trim.


----------



## robertheim (Sep 15, 2021)

Chiknoodle said:


> So, yesterday evening my youngest barred rock hen, Hazel, had this weird place on her back. It was a hole with brown stuff in it. I do know that she is going broody.   Is it from my roo? Is this something I should be worried about?View attachment 87404
> png to ico



Clean the wound, use generous amounts of antiseptic, bring her in and give her the quietest, least stressful environment you can. Food, water. If she becomes stressed, try bringing in another hen with her. Monitor her for a few days for healing. Hope for the best.


----------



## Chiknoodle (Sep 16, 2021)

Her wound is healing.  She is not doing the best tho.  She got her toe stuck in the door the other day.  Tow nail and bottom of foot half off.


----------



## Chiknoodle (Sep 16, 2021)

Chiknoodle said:


> Her wound is healing.  She is not doing the best tho.  She got her toe stuck in the door the other day.  Tow nail and bottom of foot half off.


Toe*


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 16, 2021)

@Chiknoodle - have you posted on BackYard Chickens yet about this? They may be able to help give you some further advice and input


----------



## Chiknoodle (Sep 18, 2021)

HomesteaderWife said:


> @Chiknoodle - have you posted on BackYard Chickens yet about this? They may be able to help give you some further advice and input


I’ll try


----------



## TheCluckyClucker (Nov 22, 2021)

BYC is the best for all chicken emergencies! You might tag @aart @azygous @PippinTheChicken


----------



## Chiknoodle (Nov 24, 2021)

@aart


----------



## Finnie (Nov 25, 2021)

Chiknoodle said:


> @aart


I think they meant tag her over on BYC


----------



## Chiknoodle (Dec 16, 2021)

Finnie said:


> I think they meant tag her over on BYC


Ohhhh


----------

